# Stenographie



## Xidish (28. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag,

aus gegebenen Anlass suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, Stenographie übersetzen zu können.
Mein Dad hatte so gut wie alles in Steno geschrieben - auch wichtige Daten.
Da meine Mam nun teilweise an die Daten muss - es sich aber bisher keiner fand, der was mit Steno anfangen kann -
ich selber es auch nicht kann, wollte ich hier eben mal nachfragen.

Kennt jemand evtl. ein PC-Programm, womit man eingescannte Schriften in Steno zuverlässig übersetzen kann?
Es wäre sehr hilfreich für uns Beide nun.

edit: Habe bisher noch nichts Brauchbares im Netz gefunden.

Danke im voraus

ps. Sollte das Thema nicht in den Technikbreich passen, bitt ich um Verschiebung an entsprechende Stelle.


edit 2: Habe zwar jetzt eine Seite gefunden, die 'nen normalen Text in Steno umwandelt - leider nicht anders herum.

Sieht dann so aus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht ne Stenographin engagieren, kostet aber warscheinlich einiges


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juli 2012)

Ist steno nicht etwas sehr persönliches? Ich meine es wird grundmuster geben, aber das ist handschrift, die ist ja normal schon schwer zu dekodieren.
Im bundestag werden die steno leute nicht ohne grund ihr zeug selber in klarschrift abschreiben


----------



## xdave78 (1. August 2012)

Ich hoffe ich gerate nicht in Ungnade wenn ich frage, warum Du nicht einfach deinen Dad fragst?


----------



## Saji (1. August 2012)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich gerate nicht in Ungnade wenn ich frage, warum Du nicht einfach deinen Dad fragst?



Weil er, leider, nicht mehr unter uns weilt.


----------



## Xidish (1. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ... Ich meine es wird grundmuster geben, aber das ist handschrift, die ist ja normal schon schwer zu dekodieren. ...


Das Bild oben ist das Grundmuster und Stenographie ist eine Handschrift.
Bei Steno gibt es mehrere Stufen (glaub Übersetzungen, Dialogschrift + ...)
Und ja, jeder entwickelt für sich oft auch noch weitere Zusätze, was es wohl leider unmöglich macht, die Schrift zu decodieren.
Auch mein Dad hatte zusätzliche Kürzel in Steno eingebracht.

Einen normalen Text in Steno umzuwandeln stellt kein Problem da.
Nur umgedreht kann das gar nicht so recht gehen, da ganze Buchstaben fehlen.
Wie soll ein Programm wissen, welche Buchstaben weggelassen wurden ... 



xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich gerate nicht in Ungnade wenn ich frage,


Nein, tust Du überhaupt nicht. 
Er ist vor 2 Wochen im Urlaub verunglückt.


----------



## xdave78 (3. August 2012)

Verdammt, sowas musste ja kommen.  Sorry ich wollte echt nicht pietätlos sein.


----------



## Xidish (3. August 2012)

Warst und bist Du ja nicht.
Woher solltest Du das auch wissen, da es nicht im Eingangspost steht?.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

Herzliches Beileid.


Zum Thema nochmal:
Ich denke das beste wird sei mit nem anderen Stenographen, vorzüglich Kollegen deines Vaters, zu reden.


----------

